# Passover Foods



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

Want to make a dinner serving foods that are usually served at a Seder....any and all ideas will be appreciated and thanks in advance


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 29, 2009)

I just did a google search using the terms "seder meals" and found lots of suggestions.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a menu for a Seder meal I helped to prepare last year, and we're repeating the same menu this year.  It's a Christian Seder and so the dishes are the types of things traditionally served - but not necessarily Kosher - for Passover. 
If you'd like any of these recipes, I'd be glad to post them.
Honey Mustard Chicken
Potato Kugel
Carrots with Horseradish
Steamed Asparagus with Lemon
Coconut Macaroons
Black Forest Passover Brownies  
We're also making Charoset for the Seder Plates.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Wyogal and SharonT....This is the first year that we're not going to Seders. The part of our family that makes them, has illness to contend with this year. Although I love our traditions, we're not in the least religioius, so we really even as a tradition, don't want to go thru' the reading of the Haggadah. So, our younger daughter and her hubby will be here with us and I'll do charoset, and boiled potatoes with salt water, and so thanks for your ideas....I'll go thru' them and see what else I can pick out.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 29, 2009)

You are welcome. Brisket is always good, too. I LOVE Charoset!


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

Definitely brisket!!!!....and potato pudding, and "k'naidlich" (fairly hard ones...LOL)..... and chicken soup,and if I have enough strength left, a lovely sponge cake!!!! Brings back memories of when my Bubby was alive


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

I copied a few of my recipies - I make my matzo balls light and fluffy - usually put some garlic and chives in them too!
To adapt the potato kugel you would just substitute
matzo meal for the flour.


For those of you who don't know, a kugel is a kind of cake or pudding.
They can be sweet for dessert or even a side dish. But, this one, is
definitely not sweet and is intended as a side dish.


PASSOVER MUSHROOM BROCOOLI KUGEL

1 cup minced onion
1 cup broccoli, blanched and chopped
1 cup mushrooms, sliced
8 matzahs, broken into small pieces or 4 cups matzah farfel
2 1/2 cups chicken soup
1 red or green pepper, chopped
5 tbsp. oil
3 eggs, slightly beaten
salt and pepper to taste

Saute vegetables until tender. Add matzah. Combine remaining
ingredients and add to matzah mixture. Pour into well greased pyrex
(9x13) baking dish. Bake at 375 for 35 to 40 minutes until firm.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

PASSOVER FRUIT KUGEL

1/2 cup dried apricots, cut into smallish pieces
1/2 cup pitted prunes, cut into smallish pieces
1/2 cup dried pineapple, cut into smallish pieces
1/2 cup raisins
3 apples, peeled and sliced
9 egg whites
1 cup oil
1 cup sugar
1 cup matzah meal
cinnamon

Put apricots, prunes and pineapple in a bowl. Pour boiling water over
to cover and let stand for at least one hour. Drain. Add the raisins
and apples.

Beat the egg whites, adding sugar gradually, to a stiff meringue. Add
the oil and matzah meal. Mix gently, but thoroughly. Fold the batter
into the fruit.

Transfer to an oiled, glass baking dish (about 12x15). Sprinkle with
cinnamon. Bake for 45 minutes at 350F.

Note: Other fruits can be substituted.

My tweaking: I used only 2/3 cup of oil and 2/3 cup of sugar. Also,
I diced the apples instead of slicing to have them spread out better.

My thoughts for the future of this recipe: Next time, I'll probably
add a little more fruit and perhaps, increase the sugar to 3/4 cup.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway, here's my recipe taken from the Second Helpings, Please
cookbook edited by Norene Gilletz. The book has many Jewish recipes
that were collected by a Montreal chapter of B'nai B'rith.


POTATO KUGEL

6 potatoes, peeled and grated
1 onion, grated
2 tbsp. flour
2 eggs
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper (my family likes a little more)
3 tbsp. oil


Grate potatoes and drain well. blend in onion, flour, eggs and
seasoning. Mix well. Heat oil in a casserole in a 400 F oven. When
the oil is very hot, pour in batter and sprinkle a little oil and
paprika on top. Bake for one hour, until nicely browned. Cut in
squares to serve.

Notes:

1. I use more pepper and make it quite peppery.

2. Norene suggests adding a little cinnamon. I've never done this and
have no idea how it would taste.

3. Although the recipe doesn't say, this goes into a 9x13 casserole.

4. It's true you can use a processor for the potatoes, but it somehow
changes the consistency and flavour.

5. And, if I were you, I'd make a practice one first. Sometimes,
Jewish recipes depend on the exact size of the eggs and potatoes and
onions. In the end, the recipe is a hint and one has to determine as
they go what is the right consistency.

Good luck!


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Mike for the great recipes....Thinking about potatoniks, reminds me of years ago  at my friend's house, on Shabbat, when her Mom only had things warming, was a hunk of the potato kugel in a bowl of chicken soup.....tres yummy!!!!!


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 29, 2009)

My kids say I don't make anything "good" for Passover ....


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> My kids say I don't make anything "good" for Passover ....


 
Try the above fruit kugel they may like that.

Do they like Matzah Brei with jam?


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

Have you ever made chocolate covered matzo?
What about matzo meal pancakes?
Mike, my Bronx husband taught me to eat matzo brei with sour cream....guess it's like a blintz without the cheese.....lol.....really, really good!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 30, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> Have you ever made chocolate covered matzo?
> What about matzo meal pancakes?
> Mike, my Bronx husband taught me to eat matzo brei with sour cream....guess it's like a blintz without the cheese.....lol.....really, really good!


 
We always bought the chocolate covered Matzoh - now
my grandchildren Lailah and Judah are growing up with it.

I will certainly try sourcream on matso brei - have lost my sweet
tooth with age ayway.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 30, 2009)

i probably should... i hated those foods as a kid though


----------



## drorhersh (Apr 5, 2009)

*Matzah Brei*



ella/TO said:


> Want to make a dinner serving foods that are usually served at a Seder....any and all ideas will be appreciated and thanks in advance



I typed here a recipe for Matzah Brei. We like to eat it at Passover's breakfasts. I prefer the sweet version. 

(serves 2)


 3 matzahs - broken in half
 2 large eggs
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon salt
1 Tablespoon butter for frying
1. Soak the matzahs in cold water for about 3 minutes and drain.

2. In a large bowl, mix matzahs with beaten eggs, milk and salt.

3. Fry on both sides until brown like you might with French Toast.

4. You may like it topped with honey, syrup or cinnamon and sugar.
  (The text is from the site chefkosher.com , they said it's okay to publish the recipe)
Have a happy and Kosher passover


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks drorhersh.....you too have a Happy Pesach


----------

